# Girl beat at a Florida high school



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 10, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Report: Teen Beaten in YouTube Attack to Be Homeschooled - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 10, 2008)

That's really horrible!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

Bullshit.

Also, Bill-o's got a point for once.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 10, 2008)

"Don't hit the shelf.....don't the shefl......"



Jeez.


Does anyone KNOW what caused this girl to get her ass beat by other girls? I haven't been able find anything online. Good money says it over a boy.



Cancer said:


> "Don't hit the shelf.....don't hit the shelf......"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groff (Apr 10, 2008)

Now that's just fucked up...



> Mercades Nichols, 17, Brittini Hardcastle, 17, and Britney Mayes



Is it just me... Or do the names "Mercades" and "Brittini" just scream "Stuck up white rich girl"?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 10, 2008)

What's with the one dude involved?  

I remember reading one high school principal who said he never had to call an ambulance for a fight until the girls started fighting. I remember seeing some of them fight when I was a substitute teacher and they were vicious.


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

Girls are most definitely vicious when they fight. I know more than a few bouncers have told me they're the worst. 

That video made me really angry and if I was that girls family, I have no idea what I would do after seeing that.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 10, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What's with the one dude involved?
> 
> I remember reading one high school principal who said he never had to call an ambulance for a fight until the girls started fighting. I remember seeing some of them fight when I was a substitute teacher and they were vicious.



2 dudes, they were the "look-outs". 

Supposedly, this was all over comments on Myspace.

BTW: Topic title is wrong, they kidnapped her and took her to someone's home.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 10, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> 2 dudes, they were the "look-outs".
> 
> Supposedly, this was all over comments on Myspace.





This thing just gets worse


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Could it be? Bill O'Reilly is actually making some sense for once? Almost as newsworthy as the beating if you ask me, as disgusting and fucked up as it was.

BTW haha, what a stupid tag!


----------



## Groff (Apr 10, 2008)

Toshiro said:


> Supposedly, this was all over comments on Myspace.



The internet is serious business.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 10, 2008)

That is fucked up, what the hell did she do?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 10, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Now that's just fucked up...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me... Or do the names "Mercades" and "Brittini" just scream "Stuck up white rich girl"?


I thought of white trash


----------



## Randy (Apr 10, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I thought of white trash



Ditto.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

That's some fucked up shit.


----------



## oompa (Apr 10, 2008)

jesus christ. whats wrong with them. or their parents or whoever.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy crap. And I got almost as mad at the lady that was on there saying that the girls should do community service


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2008)

Rofl at the dumb bitch attorney. Picking up roadside cans will teach them a lesson? They knew exactly what they were doing. It's not like a 4th grade recess sucker punch, it was a traumatizing assault.


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 10, 2008)

Thats fucked up. Poor girl.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2008)

Suspects in video beating could get life in prison - CNN.com

For the first time in a long time, I am completely impressed with the American justice system. This isn't a case of bullying or young kids getting in fights. This is someone getting the shit beat out of them by several people for 30 minutes, so that they can put it on the internet.

Tried as adults = fucking owned. Good game, you fucking punks. Enjoy rotting in jail.  They obviously won't actually get life, but hopefully they at least do a decent amount of time. 



> (CNN) -- Eight Florida teenagers -- six of them girls -- will be tried as adults and could be sentenced to life in prison for their alleged roles in the videotaped beating of another teen, the state attorney's office said Thursday.
> 
> The sheriff's office relased the video of a 16-year-old being attacked by other girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Suspects in video beating could get life in prison - CNN.com
> 
> For the first time in a long time, I am completely impressed with the American justice system. This isn't a case of bullying or young kids getting in fights. This is someone getting the shit beat out of them by several people for 30 minutes, so that they can put it on the internet.
> 
> Tried as adults = fucking owned. Good game, you fucking punks. Enjoy rotting in jail.  They obviously won't actually get life, but hopefully they at least do a decent amount of time.


Fuck yeah, PWNED. 

 to the bitch who said they deserve community service and therapy


----------



## Cancer (Apr 11, 2008)

I found this line telling:

"*Judd said the suspects showed no remorse when they were arrested and booked.

"They were laughing and joking about, 'I guess we won't get to go to the beach during spring break.' And one ... asked whether she could go to cheerleading practice," he said.*"

To be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about the life thing. On the one hand an example needs to be set, at the very least to keep the copycats away, and to ulitimately send a message that videotaping your misdeeds with the intent of posting it publicly is a really stupid thing to do. On the other hand, life sentences are normally given to rapists and murderers, which did NOT happen here, no one is going to a funeral y'know what I mean? To be quite honest high school lacrosse players get worse injuries, and you don't see anyone dragging coaches to jail when somoeone get their leg busted.

....and no I am not, under any circumstances, condoning what happened here.

All I'm saying here, perhaps metaphorically, is that this is just another example of a dark mirror to our society, but, as we as a society normally do, instead of looking at the big picture and asking why, we are just more content to ruin 9 lives (yes, 9) and hope that if we lock the door, throw away the key and then walk away, that it will heal everything thats wrong.

Here a question, change any the following variables in this story (gender, class, nationality), what would have happened? Would we even be talking this now? Why or why not?


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 11, 2008)

That the most stupid, no-life, ass-dipping, phatetic thing ever... 

To beat up a GIRL, for myspace? Fuck them then... 

And the female, who said about that the kids need therapy... She's just another fucker, who should know what it's like to be beated up. Anyone, ?


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2008)

lets face it putting these little shits away for some serious time isnt about 'fixing whats wrong' Its about teaching them a lesson about whats acceptable behaviour and that you cant get away with doing whatever you like. People dont have any fear of what will happen to them if they do stuff like this these days because of idiots like the woman that suggested community service and therapy.

Jail time is the best therapy they could get.

Show me someone who has lost a chunk of their youth in prison and il show you someone who regrets what they did to get there.

Show me someone who got a slap on a the wrist and 'therapy' to find out why they did it and i'll show you someone who thinks the legal system is something to be ignored.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 11, 2008)

The defence attorney is disgusting...COUNSELING????????????
Ok i'll start beating-raping-killing and when i am done i'll say i had issues and do some counseling instead of jail, those bitches need to be send to jail, the anchorman said it "at least 6 months" - "the girl was only 16, her life will change forever". Tolerance to crime brings more crime, i am not saying cut their hands off but some time behind bars in order to change their bitchy lifestyle, YEAH!!!

If that girl was a member of my family i'd had cracked their heads, no second though. Whats the matter with kids these days????


----------



## El Caco (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish they didn't keep replaying the beating, it was hard enough to watch the first time. I will never understand the minds of people who savagely beat others.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 11, 2008)

This whole incident is horrific.
Having a daughter of my own really makes this video tough for me to watch.
That defense attorney that was on O'Reilly apparently deosn't have any kids of her own.
I understand she is just "doing her job" but for gods sakes get real.
I'm glad these punks re getting tried as adults.
this is a problem that is bigger than a lot of people realize.
Our media has done a great job of dumbing down our younger generation to think 
that "pimping" and anything "Gangsta" is cool.
I grew up in Newton (Zimbloth you should check this out since you're still there)
and Newton North high school is right across the street from my parents house, so I get the opprotunity to see high school kids all the time.
Newton is very affluent and if you go into Newtonville square during lunch time and listen to how these kids talk and how they behave it will digust you.
1/2 of them talk and act like wiggers and these are kids that live in million dollar homes who's parents are doctors and lawyers. they show no respect or regard for others at all.
Our society is really fucked up right now.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 11, 2008)

Send the idiots down. Time to learn why there are laws against this. Also, time to find out what it's like to get sued as well. Good luck paying out tards, and good like getting beat up in jail. Watch out for the soap trick fuckers! A bit of american history X on their ass.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope those assholes get life, although I doubt they'll actually serve life even if they get a life sentence.

Sending them to therapy and giving them a slap on the wrist basically just sends them a message that what they did was okay and they won't really get punished for it. A life sentence, even if it only ends up being 10-15 years in actuality will teach them that doing shit like that will get them a pretty unpleasant punishment and it will send a message to kids thinking of copycatting them that this is the punishment you'll get if you do the same thing. Therapy will just make the kids thinking of going the copycat route know that they won't really face any consequences for their actions.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 11, 2008)

The main thing here is that they aren't being threatened with a life sentence for the beating. The big charge here is the kidnapping, which is the 1st degree felony. If all they did was beat her up when they met her on the street, this news story would have flashed by, and they would have gotten some sensitivity classes and community service. The abduction is what will hang them all. 

As for the woman on the news show, she was put there just to create ratings. It wasn't news, just sensationalism. 

And BTW, If it was my April in that video getting beaten, those kids AND THEIR parents would be in the hospital.


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> And BTW, If it was my April in that video getting beaten, those kids AND THEIR parents would be in the hospital.


----------



## quartie (Apr 11, 2008)

I definately don't think they should get life, but hard, long time. I'm not quite sure why the topic of discussion seemed to be how they could be defended.... why was that important? Surely displaying the news and what would happen is more important?

How STUPID are they to do this, film it and proudly display it online for everyone to see and identify the people involved? Were they begging to be arrested?!


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2008)

quartie said:


> How STUPID are they to do this, film it and proudly display it online for everyone to see and identify the people involved? Were they begging to be arrested?!



I'm pretty sure they didn't think that the police would find it or even do anything about it if they did find it. Why didn't they think this? Because they're stupid and because teenagers oftentimes think they are invincible and that no one can do anything to them. I doubt they really thought it through.

While I agree that they shouldn't actually be in prison for their entire lifetimes, a "life sentence" in the US judicial system is not really for someone's entire life. It's kind of a joke, but it could vary from anything as short as 10 years to 15 years to 20 years or as long as 40 years (I guess there are rare cases where someone has been in jail for over 40 years, but that's quite uncommon). Most of the people who do stuff bad enough to actually be in prison their entire lives end up being put on death row.


----------



## quartie (Apr 11, 2008)

Naren said:


> While I agree that they shouldn't actually be in prison for their entire lifetimes, a "life sentence" in the US judicial system is not really for someone's entire life. It's kind of a joke, but it could vary from anything as short as 10 years to 15 years to 20 years or as long as 40 years (I guess there are rare cases where someone has been in jail for over 40 years, but that's quite uncommon). Most of the people who do stuff bad enough to actually be in prison their entire lives end up being put on death row.


 

Oooooh, right! Sorry, I was unaware Possibly 10 years is even a little steep... however, I'm not sure if it could be considered as manslaughter or not, which would make all the difference.

Just hope that this doesn't produce some kind of trend of violent internet vengance.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 11, 2008)

quartie said:


> I definately don't think they should get life, but hard, long time. I'm not quite sure why the topic of discussion seemed to be how they could be defended.... why was that important? Surely displaying the news and what would happen is more important?
> 
> How STUPID are they to do this, film it and proudly display it online for everyone to see and identify the people involved? Were they begging to be arrested?!



That was more of a tabloid news program just for the shock value. Again, the big crime here is the kidnapping with malicious intent. The beating is unfortunately secondary.

How stupid? Completely unaware that there would be any repercussions other than maybe being "grounded". I think that ANY sentence would shock these kids into the real world rather fast. I'm sure that the judge will take into account the mental immaturity of these kids in the sentencing.


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2008)

Even if they DID get life (which the DA probably won't even bother trying for), it wouldn't be "without parole", so they'd end up getting out in just a couple years.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 11, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Even if they DID get life (which the DA probably won't even bother trying for), it wouldn't be "without parole", so they'd end up getting out in just a couple years.



I don't think so. There are minimum years that must be served before parole is an option, and for a felony like that, it would be more than a couple years.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I don't think so. There are minimum years that must be served before parole is an option, and for a felony like that, it would be more than a couple years.



Good point. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Groff (Apr 11, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> And BTW, If it was my April in that video getting beaten, those kids AND THEIR parents would be in the hospital.



Amen. I can't say I fully understand, as I don't have child.

But if one of my good friends got absucted/beat up like that... Yeah, those kids would meet my fists.

Nothing solves violence like violence. (Yet another reason why I can't be a police officer)


----------



## El Caco (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm of two minds when it comes to sentencing. On one hand I agree with Pops, if it was my daughter they beat I would do the same and so I want them to be punished as severely as the law allows. This is the eye for an eye side of me that wishes the punishment to be as serious as the damage they did to the victim.

On the other hand the purpose of the justice system should be to rehabilitate them so that they can actively contribute to society without fear of this type of thing happening again, if it is not to rehabilitate them then it would be better to lock them up for the rest of their lives or cheaper to kill them, I don't think either option is ideal. Keeping that in mind I think they should receive a sentence of 6 months to 2 years in separate facilities and part of the conditions of their release should be that they have to help care for victims of bashing, you know the people who are missing half their skull, are in wheelchairs and the vegetables. I think a longer sentence would just institutionalise them but the shorter sentence might possibly wake them up to the reality of how serious the crime they committed is.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, but people try to do to much frou frou stuff. just trying to rehabilitate them just encourages the whole "invincible" thing kids have going on like bill mentioned. im sorry, were so worried about violence nowadays that you cant even punish your kid without worrying about cps. somehow, i doubt these kids got spanked or really disciplined at all growing up. they deserve some hard time, and a seriously good ass beating. pretty much the only way to convince idiot kids like this that consequences exist, is to prove it, dramatically.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 11, 2008)

it sucks whats happening to this generation of people. i hate growing up in this era. it really blows.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 11, 2008)

"clearly myspace is these kids lifeline, they love to do this"

yeah, oh, so that justifies it. it was myspace, so its not a big deal. mmhmm. yeah, the video games, and the music numb the kids. not the crazy fucking idiots who say its myspace, not a big deal. yeah. they have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 11, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with my generation?


----------



## wes225 (Apr 11, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> What the fuck is wrong with my generation?


x2


----------



## Celiak (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't believe that lawyer called it a misdemeanor at best. I think that was at least two or three felonies.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 12, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> What the fuck is wrong with my generation?



parents dont teach their children respect anymore


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 12, 2008)

@ Tony - There's a lot of stuff in your last post that kinda bugged me...




Cancer said:


> I found this line telling:
> 
> "*Judd said the suspects showed no remorse when they were arrested and booked.
> 
> "They were laughing and joking about, 'I guess we won't get to go to the beach during spring break.' And one ... asked whether she could go to cheerleading practice," he said.*"



Yes, they didn't care about the damage they did nor do they care about the fact that they probably scarred that poor girl (psychologically-speaking of course, although her face is probably a bit messed up right now as well) for life doing what they did...



Cancer said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure how I feel about the life thing. On the one hand an example needs to be set, at the very least to keep the copycats away, and to ulitimately send a message that videotaping your misdeeds with the intent of posting it publicly is a really stupid thing to do. On the other hand, life sentences are normally given to rapists and murderers, which did NOT happen here, no one is going to a funeral y'know what I mean?



No one died, but put yourself in the place of that girl. Have you ever been picked up (they don't say if they tied her up/blindfolded/gagged etc. the girl which adds to the trauma factor here I'm sure), taken somewhere forcefully against your will and then proceeded to have a group of people kick the shit out of you for half an hour? Still think it's not a big deal just because they didn't rape or kill her? 

It's more serious than you're making it out to be. Little psychotic 17 year-olds picking up a girl who made comments ON THE INTERNET to piss them off and proceeding to beat the piss out of her is serious business man. They PLANNED this... it reminds me of that other story posted recently (maybe it was on TGP? I forget now.) about the younger kids around the age of 12 who planned to seal off their classroom and kill their teacher. Kids are messed up these days and they need to see that they're not going to get off with a slap on the wrist if they plan something like this in the future to copycat the crime.  All these premeditated crimes going on lately are just scary and perhaps if they start seeing kids actually getting what's coming to them they won't be so inclined to act on violent thoughts. 



Cancer said:


> All I'm saying here, perhaps metaphorically, is that this is just another example of a dark mirror to our society, but, as we as a society normally do, instead of looking at the big picture and asking why, we are just more content to ruin 9 lives (yes, 9) and hope that if we lock the door, throw away the key and then walk away, that it will heal everything thats wrong.



No it won't "heal everything" but at the same time perhaps the best thing FOR NOW would be to put those kids away for a looooong time to let them really meditate on what they've done and how serious it really is. While they are in prison and even after they are released they should be evaluated and undergo some therapy or whatever to help them work out their anger and understand what is an acceptable way to deal with those problems. Anyone crazy enough to do what they did has a problem for sure and boundaries need to be set. No coddling for people who abduct other people and attack them.  Their lives won't be "ruined" either, as I'm sure they won't actually get life in prison so hopefully when they get out they'll learn to act in a more socially-acceptable way. When someone insults you or whatnot (again they haven't said what she did specifically but there's only so much you can do on myspace ) you do not respond by attacking them.  




Cancer said:


> To be quite honest high school lacrosse players get worse injuries, and you don't see anyone dragging coaches to jail when somoeone get their leg busted.




Right but kids playing lacrosse know they run the risk of getting injured as that's a full-contact sport just like football or wrestling. I wrestled in highschool and for the life of me I can't remember ever having the other team throw me in a van, take me to someone's house and proceed to take turns kicking the piss out of me.  That argument holds no water man as a kid playng a sport aggressively is not the same as abduction combined with a premeditated group assault, sorry.  


I'm hoping these little punks get to see some serious jail time. An example needs to be set and this is a serious matter IMO. If something like that happend to me I know I wouldn't be okay with them getting off with some community service like that idiot lawyer is downplaying how she wanted it to go.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 12, 2008)

That's crazy.


----------



## Naren (Apr 12, 2008)

HighGain510, amazing post there. I agree with you on every single point and you expressed your points very well.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 12, 2008)

Naren said:


> HighGain510, amazing post there. I agree with you on every single point and you expressed your points very well.


 
Absolutely.
Matt , I agree with you on every point, my daughter is only 5(almost 6) years old and watching this video and thining that something like this could happen to my little angel, made my blood boil.
It something like this did ever were to happen to my daughter, I wouldn't even press charges.

I'd handle it "privately" in my own way


----------

